# New acquisition hangianum x ichiro suzuki



## troy (Nov 23, 2016)

#1 next to #2, I'm determined to get a few good ones!!!


----------



## abax (Nov 23, 2016)

Looks promising to me.


----------



## Justin (Nov 24, 2016)

Nice pickup


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Nov 26, 2016)

Those look good.
I thought about getting one too, but then I slapped my face. lol


----------



## troy (Nov 26, 2016)

I got a special water filtration system that alkalizes the water, removes all impurities and adds magnesium, these babys are gonna be beautiful!! Got lots of blooming brachys, 2 james bacons, bellatulum, godefroyae x benkai and I think a hangianum x godefroyae I got from sam tsui, I'll post when fully open, nobody looks at my bud watching lol..


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Nov 26, 2016)

You might want to check the pH then. Many nutrients may become unavailable. 

I would love to see your hangianum x godefroyae in bloom.
I have mature size hangianum x leucochilum. can't wait to see mine to bloom. I've seen a couple of very good examples of this cross on Japanese website and omg! so nice!!!


----------



## gego (Nov 26, 2016)

troy said:


> I got a special water filtration system that alkalizes the water, removes all impurities and adds magnesium, these babys are gonna be beautiful!! Got lots of blooming brachys, 2 james bacons, bellatulum, godefroyae x benkai and I think a hangianum x godefroyae I got from sam tsui, I'll post when fully open, nobody looks at my bud watching lol..



What's the name of that system Troy? Thanks and goodluck on those babies. Two years from now, you will need a second appartment. LoL.


----------



## troy (Nov 26, 2016)

Aqua liv vortex water system


----------

